# A theoretical for the men of SAS...



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

There is this really hot girl that you've known for several weeks and you've gone out on a few dates.

You're on her sofa and things are getting very hot. You're tearing off each other's clothes when you feel it -- it being her holstered gun that she always wears and that she has successfully concealed from you.

You, like most SAS members, are EXTREMELY anti-gun and could quote her endless stats on how dangerous it is to own a gun. You're naturally shocked to find that this super-hot chick doesn't just own a gun, but wears it -- every day.

What do you do?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Well if I'm naked .. I'd probably giggle.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd hope my gun is bigger.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

How did I find this really hot girl who will both drive me to her house AND have sex with me?

I am not anti-gun at all so I can't answer that part.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I ment to post this under relationships, a section I've never made a post in as far as I can recall.

And I was hoping it was sufficiently different from the typical gun post to be deemed acceptable to discuss. It covers new ground.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd ask her/it/him:

"Is that a gun in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

minimized said:


> I'd hope my gun is bigger.


Sorry to break it to you, but this chick packs a full-size 1911, so you don't measure up. Or do you? It's 8.6" -- can you top that? She packs an aluminum-frame model instead of steel due to the lighter weight.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How did I find this really hot girl who will both drive me to her house AND have sex with me?
> 
> I am not anti-gun at all so I can't answer that part.


Well, I don't have a answer in my voting section for guys like you who'd think it's hot, so I guess you'd be "other."


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not a gun person myself but I have nothing against gun owners. It would actually be really hot if she was a cop or something. Just not like the cop that interrogated you, UltraShy. :lol

Edit: I didn't see the men title but I assume this also counts if you're bi/lesbian?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Only if that meant having sex with both her and her gun.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Things just got a little hotter~


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I wouldn't be upset


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

minimized said:


> I'd hope my gun is bigger.


:lol


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

If she wanted to use the gun to make the sex more kinky, then I would run the hell out of there. Otherwise, why not?

But I probably wouldn't get along with someone like that on a serious level. I'm not anti-gun, I just find it odd when people feel the need to carry one around everywhere, or who are just obsessed in general. 

My cousin's husband has a ton of guns, to the point where it's beyond just being about safety. He's clearly a collector. And at first I found it a bit odd, but then I realized he's not annoyingly obsessed with them. It's a passion of his, but he doesn't carry one around to go to ****ing Starbucks or push his agenda on anyone. So if the girl were more like that, it would be fine.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It doesn't do anything for me sexually, but it wouldn't make me wanna end things either.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd probably be a little disappointed, and probably creeped out. Would I be able to stop in the moment like that? I dunno. It would probably be enough for me to stop and ask her some questions about it, because I'd consider that kind of strange. I really don't understand the need to have a gun at your side 24/7, regardless of gender. Chances are that is not the only thing we would not see eye to eye on.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Assuming she's not a psycho, that's kinda hawt.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

As long as she is not crazy or intends to use the gun then I would go ahead and have sex with her. I would wonder why she carried a gun on her person and concealed it from me up to that point though.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ask her where she likes it, I guess.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

hm illegal here, and super weird to carry a concealed gun around. i'd get out of there!


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

just finish my work


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm packing too so worst come worst I'm busting her right on the head w/ the money shot, if that doesn't finish her then I'm just going to slap her senseless w/ my d!ck just like a soldier who has run out of ammo & has to resort to hand-to-hand combat w/ a bayonet.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

My anxiety would prevent things from getting to that point anyway, so it doesn't matter if she has a gun.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

Dont know how to answer this, since im not anit gun at all. Im anti anti gun


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd bang her, hope I gave her a wrong name and change my number.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'd wonder why a girl I was making out with felt so unsafe as to have a gun.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Well considering the fact I would be really horny at the moment, she could be a right-wing conservative for all I care and I would still bang her.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm not anti-gun so I wouldn't care. Hell I've taken my girlfriend to the gun range as a date and we had a blast


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> You're on her sofa and things are getting very hot. You're tearing off each other's clothes when you feel it -- it being her holstered gun that she always wears and that she has successfully concealed from you.


I would be a bit offended if someone didn't bother to take off their loaded gun before being on the sofa and ripping each others clothes off.  But this is for the guy's so I guess I shouldn't be commenting.  If it helps, I didn't vote!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> hm illegal here, and super weird to carry a concealed gun around. i'd get out of there!


Same.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't run out with my hair on fire but that is a truth and trust thing I wouldn't abide. She might shoot me in the back if I fled.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> I would be a bit offended if someone didn't bother to take off their loaded gun before being on the sofa and ripping each others clothes off.


I'm sure some unfortunate dudes have found even more shocking things -- like a penis!

Perhaps she recently moved to your area from Texas where one forgets to mention they wear a gun since it's taken for granted that if you're a Texan you're wearing a gun.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'd wonder why a girl I was making out with felt so unsafe as to have a gun.


The hot armed girl in my hypothetical always wears a gun, just as she's done since she got a carry permit immediately upon turning 21. She's from Texas, where wearing a gun is standard operating procedure.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm really torn on this, I'd probably assume shes either going to a) rob me or b) rob me and have a guy jump out the closet and rape me. Then again I live in a country where not even the police are allowed to carry (i think?).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ignopius said:


> Well considering the fact I would be really horny at the moment, she could be a right-wing conservative for all I care and I would still bang her.


Putting your penis before politics.:no

Can't blame you. The penis wants what the penis wants.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"oh, I see you're loaded, too!"


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

What do mean most of us are anti-gun? Were did you get that info from? I'm pro-gun personally and annoyed with my country that has laws that limit law-abiding citizens from owing guns, but amongst the worst violent crime. Laws don't stop the criminals from getting guns though.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> "oh, I see you're loaded, too!"


:lol


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd ask her to put it away before we continued. if she refused, I would sense something was wrong and consider exiting at that point.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mjkittredge said:


> I'd ask her to put it away before we continued. if she refused, I would sense something was wrong and consider exiting at that point.


It technically was put away before you two started tearing each other's clothes off. A major purpose of a holster is to keep the trigger covered such that the gun doesn't fire.

Back in the mid-1990s, long before I was into guns I got to be freaked out a bit by finding that a woman I was seeing had a pistol (I think it was a 1911, though I'm not sure any longer as I couldn't readily ID guns back then). Her gun was sitting out in open in plain view upon her desk. Seeing a deadly weapon just sitting there is unnerving when you're not used to being around guns.

If I saw such a thing today it wouldn't bother me at all, and I'd only like her more for it.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

use the gun in foreplay!


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> It technically was put away before you two started tearing each other's clothes off. A major purpose of a holster is to keep the trigger covered such that the gun doesn't fire.
> 
> Back in the mid-1990s, long before I was into guns I got to be freaked out a bit by finding that a woman I was seeing had a pistol (I think it was a 1911, though I'm not sure any longer as I couldn't readily ID guns back then). Her gun was sitting out in open in plain view upon her desk. Seeing a deadly weapon just sitting there is unnerving when you're not used to being around guns.
> 
> If I saw such a thing today it wouldn't bother me at all, and I'd only like her more for it.


I just hope you know a person well enough that they won't use it to blow your brains out if they get upset or have a psychotic break or something. A lot of people out there aren't emotionally stable enough to own one, and we read about them in the news each day.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> The hot armed girl in my hypothetical always wears a gun, just as she's done since she got a carry permit immediately upon turning 21. She's from Texas, where wearing a gun is standard operating procedure.


Well, she's from Texas, so would expect her to be stupid.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

If a beautiful woman wanted to have sex with me there isn't much that would turn me away. I wonder why Canada doesn't have a gun problem, despite the majority of families owning at least one.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd assume she was going to rob me, so I'd get out as fast as possible.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mjkittredge said:


> I just hope you know a person well enough that they won't use it to blow your brains out if they get upset or have a psychotic break or something. A lot of people out there aren't emotionally stable enough to own one, and we read about them in the news each day.


She's sane and has a carry permit.

There are 235,000 Wisconsin residents with a carry permit, for example. They're part of the several million permit holders in America (and that doesn't include the many millions more who live in states like Arizona, Alaska, Vermont, or Wyoming who can carry without a permit.)

Keep in mind you're in her apartment on her sofa. If she wanted to kill you she could simply use a gun she keeps at home. She'd hardly need to use a gun that she's wearing to do it. And why would she kill you when evidently she likes you? Wanting to have sex with you tends to suggest she like you, right? Or are you going to have a bout of performance anxiety? "I hope I do well enough that she doesn't put a bullet in my brain!":far

Out of all the permit holders in the nation I've yet to hear of a single one shooting a guy because he was a lousy lay. In other words, I think you're safe.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SD92 said:


> I'd assume she was going to rob me, so I'd get out as fast as possible.


You're in England. This hypothetical had assumed the guy was American, where women lawfully wearing guns is actually possible.

Is it really realistic that she's going to rob a 22-year-old? Most 22-year-olds are college students who are broke. They figure their net worth by counting the coins found in their sofa cushions. Wouldn't it be a really bad idea to rob somebody who likely has little money especially when they can give a perfect description of the robber to police?

Doesn't that seem unlikely?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> She's sane and has a carry permit.
> 
> There are 235,000 Wisconsin residents with a carry permit, for example. They're part of the several million permit holders in America (and that doesn't include the many millions more who live in states like Arizona, Alaska, Vermont, or Wyoming who can carry without a permit.)
> 
> ...


It just sets a fearful atmosphere when a person in a social situation has a displayed weapon or reveals one and especially if you don't know them well. Like if I went to a family gathering with a rifle strapped around my back or on a date with a hunting knife on my belt - people are going to feel uneasy and downright scared. It's not appropriate or socially acceptable. Lots of supposedly normal, seemingly okay people have snapped. You don't want to be on the wrong end of that. Better to be safe than sorry. And even if you know them well, that they are relatively safe and sane and trustworthy, it's still intimidating. Accidents happen all the time.

So like I said, I'd tell them to put it away in a safe and not have it out when seeing me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

The type of woman who would carry a gun around probably wouldn't be interested in me anyway. Not that I'm anti-gun, I'm just not very countryish...for lack of a better term.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Is it really realistic that she's going to rob a 22-year-old?


Who knows? Maybe she's a serial killer who has done this to several guys? Maybe she does it for the thrill and not the money?

I would be very suspicious if a hot girl is interested in me and then I find out she carry's a lethal weapon. Even if my suspicious are wrong, which they could be, she might try to show off and accidently injury me. There would be too much anxiety around the gun.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SD92 said:


> Who knows? Maybe she's a serial killer who has done this to several guys? Maybe she does it for the thrill and not the money?
> 
> I would be very suspicious if a hot girl is interested in me and then I find out she carry's a lethal weapon. Even if my suspicious are wrong, which they could be, she might try to show off and accidently injury me. There would be too much anxiety around the gun.


You demonstrate how attitudes are shaped by exposure. In my state, Wisconsin, there are 235,000 concealed carry permit holders. I'm one of them. In the US there are a total of about 6 million permit holders. That's not counting the millions who can carry without a permit as residents of Arizona, Alaska, Vermont, and Wyoming.

You're in the UK where 58,000 lawfully registered handgun owners were forced to turn in their guns to local police in 1997. We can safely assume you've never fired a gun and quite possibly never even seen one in real life, which makes them scary. It's a basic animal instinct to fear the unknown.

To you a gun is this exotic thing you've only seen on TV and in the movies. To me a gun is something I own 13 of and can legally wear, openly or concealed as I wish. The only thing that scares me about guns is how filthy they get and I know I have to clean them! Shooting is fun; cleaning, not so much.

I've gotten used to carrying a Glock -- which has no safety -- with a round in the chamber where the only thing standing between me and a 9mm bullet in the leg is 4.5# trigger pull. The main purpose of a holster is to make sure the trigger remains covered such that the trigger can't be pulled.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mjkittredge said:


> It just sets a fearful atmosphere when a person in a social situation has a displayed weapon or reveals one and *especially if you don't know them well.*


I find that comment interesting.

You evidently know her well enough to put your penis in her.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mjkittredge said:


> I just hope you know a person well enough that they won't use it to blow your brains out if they get upset or have a psychotic break or something. A lot of people out there aren't emotionally stable enough to own one, and we read about them in the news each day.


You'll definitely want to avoid going to Wyoming, which tops the list for gun ownership. In that state 58% of homes have at least one gun on the property.

Date girls in New Jersey where a mere 10% of properties have a firearm on premises.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

We'd skip straight to the sex position known as the 2nd amendment. I can't get into the details here, because I don't want to get banned, but it involves cocking, pulling of the charging handle, explosive releases, loud noises what wake up the neighbours and make them call the police, and oftentimes results in broken windows and damage to the walls.



Joe said:


> If a beautiful woman wanted to have sex with me there isn't much that would turn me away. I wonder why Canada doesn't have a gun problem, *despite the majority of families owning at least one.*


That's not even remotely true.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> You'll definitely want to avoid going to Wyoming, which tops the list for gun ownership. In that state 58% of homes have at least one gun on the property.
> 
> Date girls in New Jersey where a mere 10% of properties have a firearm on premises.


I'm not concerned about women owning guns, I've dated a few who did before. I'm concerned about your OP scenario about a woman wearing one during sex.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mjkittredge said:


> I'm not concerned about women owning guns, I've dated a few who did before. *I'm concerned about your OP scenario about a woman wearing one during sex.*


In my hypothetical she's wearing a handgun because it's something she wears everyday.

It's not like she specifically put it on for sex.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> It's not like she specifically put it on for sex.


Why you gotta ruin it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I know you're obsessed with guns but jeez... I can't believe you're trying to argue that someone with a handgun in the UK would not likely be a criminal. They're illegal here, she'd have to have obtained it through some kind of criminal network, so chances are she's up to all kinds of crap. And why would she bring it out with her to some guys apartment and show it off knowing it's illegal and he's likely to call the police? Is she high? I think the woman in this situation is high.
> 
> I went to highschool with this guy, he was pretty infamous for being a bit of a bully and a jerk. He's the only person I've ever known of who's had a gun, in the UK. He shot a guy dead and now he's in prison. That's kind of what happens with people who aren't farmers, who have guns around here.


I wrote my hypothetical from an American perspective.

She's an American in the US with a valid concealed carry permit lawfully carrying a gun.

I'm not sure what he's doing in the US. When I wrote my hypothetical, I failed to specify that. And she did not "bring it out." I was revealed as they were passionately tearing each other's clothes off.

I hope that clarifies things.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> We'd skip straight to the sex position known as the 2nd amendment. I can't get into the details here, because I don't want to get banned, but it involves cocking, pulling of the charging handle, explosive releases, loud noises what wake up the neighbours and make them call the police, and oftentimes results in broken windows and damage to the walls.
> 
> That's not even remotely true.


26% of households is still relatively high, but I'm basing it off bias documentaries and little knowledge of what is standard in gun countries. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_firearm-related_death_rate shows that firearm-related deaths in Canada is a quarter of the US, although it accounts for Suicides the homicide rate in the US is 9x than that of Canada.

But I can't really judge it by facts I've quickly found on the internet.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would just remove it and continue and if she kills me i would die happy but idc much for guns and i would like to get a shot gun to kill a fox that comes around every night but to much crap to get a gun here in oz


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Joe said:


> If a beautiful woman wanted to have sex with me there isn't much that would turn me away. I wonder why Canada doesn't have a gun problem, despite the majority of families owning at least one.


I took a quick look at the stats. It's highly biased toward long guns, with only 12% being handguns. I know Canada has a minimum size limit on handguns -- like revolvers must have a barrel of at least 4.2" (Ruger specifically changed their handgun sizing some years back so they could be sold in Canada -- from 4" to 4.2").


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I would freak out..  In my country we don't keep firearms at home.. It would seem strange why she needs a gun.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I took a quick look at the stats. It's highly biased toward long guns, with only 12% being handguns. I know Canada has a minimum size limit on handguns -- like revolvers must have a barrel of at least 4.2" (Ruger specifically changed their handgun sizing some years back so they could be sold in Canada -- from 4" to 4.2").


http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf#page=27 not surprisingly most gun crime is done via handgun, especially up to the early 20s. Knife crime is basically the same as other guns though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> You're in England. This hypothetical had assumed the guy was American, where women lawfully wearing guns is actually possible.
> 
> Is it really realistic that she's going to rob a 22-year-old? Most 22-year-olds are college students who are broke. They figure their net worth by counting the coins found in their sofa cushions. Wouldn't it be a really bad idea to rob somebody who likely has little money especially when they can give a perfect description of the robber to police?
> 
> Doesn't that seem unlikely?


You know, I actually have hung out with people my age before, been to parties, hung out in college dorms.

Never once have I seen a gun. I suppose boys and girls my age must be really good at hiding them, seeing as every rational thinking person seems to be a gun owner? I must be really blind.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Never once have I seen a gun. I suppose boys and girls my age must be really good at hiding them, seeing as every rational thinking person seems to be a gun owner? I must be really blind.


I would note that at least 99% of those who carry a gun do so concealed, with most making great efforts for it to remain hidden. They'd consider it a major failure if someone managed to ID that they were packing a gun.

In those cases where I bother to wear a gun, I make zero effort to hide it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> I would note that at least 99% of those who carry a gun do so concealed, with most making great efforts for it to remain hidden. They'd consider it a major failure if someone managed to ID that they were packing a gun.
> 
> In those cases where I bother to wear a gun, I make zero effort to hide it.


I need to start posting this image whenever I make a sarcastic joke and nobody gets it.










Anyway, Sheldon Cooper, the point I was trying to make is that I don't hang out with gun nuts, and if I did, they would make it apparent that they had a gun. I've seen and handled guns before, I'm not going to freak out.

And it's a bit odd that I've managed to hang out with three potheads that openly have weed/mary jane in front of me, which is illegal in this state, yet they don't flash their guns, which wouldn't be illegal.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> And it's a bit odd that I've managed to hang out with three potheads that openly have weed/mary jane in front of me, which is illegal in this state, yet they don't flash their guns, which wouldn't be illegal.


Actually, their guns would be illegal as you can't be an addict of a federally illegal substance and a legal gun owner.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Actually, their guns would be illegal as you can't be an addict of a federally illegal substance and a legal gun owner.


And yet their invisible guns didn't manage to shoot me!

You're losing the whole thing I'm trying to say. I don't hang out with people that are into guns. Not everyone is, and most people aren't.

_I'm editing this for the last time, because I can't seem to say this the right way the first time. _


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> And yet their invisible guns didn't manage to shoot me!


You've been shot? Accidentally or intentionally?

Obviously, I don't support the reckless handling of firearms that could result in accidental shootings. And only support intentional shooting in self-defense.

I personally am VERY careful with guns. I make sure the chamber is empty, then "fire" them in a safe direction just in case I was wrong to ensure the gun is absolutely positively empty. I take safety very seriously.

I had better take safety seriously when I wear a Glock on my belt where there's nothing but a 4.5# tigger pull standing between me and a 9mm hole in my leg. I make damn sure my trigger finger is straight forward and not hooked on the trigger when I unholster the gun.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

GUNS GUNS GUNS!!!

:bash :bash :bash :bash :bash :bash :bash :bash :bash

I've asked you guys repeatedly to give the gun debate a rest yet here it is AGAIN in the relationships forum of all places. *ENOUGH!!!!*


----------

